# -=Islands Around The World=-



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Neitzsche said:


> photos taken by me.


Wow! Waiheke Island looks amazing


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Flowerpot Island is an island in Georgian Bay, and is a part of the Fathom Five National Marine Park of Ontario, Canada.


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/blueheronco/1861118285/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjbobby/389681290/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3280492590/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/etobicokesouth/2528817993/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2672160373/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/606389883/


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^lovely island 

*American Samoa*


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)

Fernando de Noronha - Brasil


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Baffin Island (Inuktitut: ᕿᑭᖅᑖᓗᒃ, Qikiqtaaluk, French: Île de Baffin, Old Norse: Helluland) in the territory of Nunavut is the largest member of the Canadian Arctic Archipelago. It is the largest island in Canada and the fifth largest island in the world, with an area of 507,451 km2 (195,928 sq mi) and has a population of 11,000 (2006). 

















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:BaffinIsland.svg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmorgan/193941126/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattalatta/1234732294/in/set-72157601655949676/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattalatta/1234808324/in/set-72157601655949676/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ednawinti/1074883591/in/set-72157601357218393/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2688237590/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ednawinti/1075713484/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flammer/106674143/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ednawinti/1076281468/in/set-72157601357218393/


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Persiancat said:


> CanadianSkyScraper said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.flickr.com/photos/wisdoc/234943522/sizes/l/
> ...


Butchart Gardens near Victoria


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

An t-Eilean Sgitheanach
In English: The Isle of Skye, Scotland.


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Beautiful Sgitheanach


----------



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

Persiancat said:


> ^^Thanks Chris


I know this building :lol: Its very similar to this one .. 










isn't it? :lol:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^yeah! Where is that?!


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Persiancat said:


> ^^Beautiful Sgitheanach


It really is, I love going there. Plan to visit the Eilean-siar (The Hebrides of Scotland) come September, whisky festival! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and beautiful islands


----------



## WasanUKboy (Jul 10, 2008)

MORE MORE MORE~


----------



## WG-85 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Isla La Tortuga, Venezuela


















Isla Gran Roque, Venezuela


















Isla La Blanquilla, Venezuela



































Isla La Orchila, Venezuela

















Cayo de Agua, Venezuela



















Islas Las Aves, Venezuela



















Isla Cubagua, venezuela



















Isla de Coche Venezuela


















Isla de Margarita


















Islas Los Testigos, Venezuela

















Isla Borracha, venezuela



















Cayo sombrero, Venezuela


















Isla Zapara, Venezuela



















Islas del Delta del Orinoco, Venezuela
















​*


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

A few more of Sgitheanach, (Skye), in Scotland.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Baffin Island is amaaaazing...


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^They are for sure! come on people! represent your countries by their islands!


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

witsunday islands, just off the east coast of australia -


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ very nice


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

NorthLimitation said:


>



:drool:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*French Polynesia*


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rexton/115617482/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brian_doucette/2906244999/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/keith_watson/3012671035/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lenbo/825008752/in/set-72157600853138112/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aylmerqc/822008486/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brian_doucette/3047886326/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ellenmac/2529959140/


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

CanadianSkyScraper said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/keith_watson/3012671035/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^beautiful!


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Canary Islands*


----------



## yaluman (May 9, 2009)

*Thanks for sharing!*



Persiancat said:


> *Hawaiian Islands*, USA


@ Persiancat..We been to all islands of Hawaii via airplane. :banana: Our favorite has always been Oahu. Meow.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

*Santorini, Greece:*

*(pics from these flickr.com users: brianokellypictures, dan_wiklund, konstantinople, marcelgermain, and moni)*


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

*Toronto Island, Toronto, Ontario, Canada:

(pics courtesy of these flickr users: annecyhs, francisLM, MusMs, and quevillon)*


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^very beautiful place:cheers:



yaluman said:


> @ Persiancat..We been to all islands of Hawaii via airplane. :banana: Our favorite has always been Oahu. Meow.


I haven't been in Hawaii yet, good for you


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

*Coron, Philippines*


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Kintoy said:


>


Wow! :cheers:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Galápagos Islands*


----------

